# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Mendimi Shkencor Gjate Shekujve .

## INDRITI

Mendimi shkencor, pa dyshim,çdoherë ka inicuar progres, të cilin njerëzimi e ka realizuar në epoka të ndryshme të historisë së tij. Njeriu, duke shfrytëzuar metodat eksperimentale, qysh në fillim të historisë së tij, ka arritur të gjejë rrugën, me të cilën ka arritur deri te e vërteta shkencore, e cila përfshin shkencat natyrore themelore: kimi, fizikë, matematikë, astronomi, gjeologji, biologji si dhe aplikimin e shkencës në mjekësi, bujqësi, teknikë, farmaci, veterinari etj. Shumë historianë, të cilët miren me historinë e shkencës dhe kulturës, tregojnë vetëm për dy periudha:Periudha Greke dhe Periudha e Renesansës Evropiane duke mos përfillur plotësisht rrjedhat kulturore të popujve lindorë, të cilat i kanë paraprirë Periudhës Greke të zhvillimit të mendimit shkencor (Kinez, Sumer, Asir, Babilon, Fenikas si dhe kultura dhe civilizimi i egjiptasve të vjetër). Kështu shumica prej tyre Periudhën e Aleksandrisë ia bashkangjesin asaj Greke. Aleksandria ka qenë prijëse për disa shekuj me radhë në mendimin shkencor. Është e vërtetë se ajo ka qenë vazhdim i Periudhës Greke, por në tokën egjiptase me qendër në Aleksandri, me universitet të vjetër, me bibliotekë të pasur dhe muze të mëdha. Gjëja e tretë, të cilën dëshirojmë të theksojmë dhe e cila i përket historisë së shkencës dhe mendimit shkencor është mospërfillja e rolit të shkencëtarve arabë, të cilët në Periudhën Islame kanë përkthyer në gjuhën arabe,kanë përparuar, pasuruar dhe zgjeruar shumë shkenca dhe të mbërrimet kulturore të popujve perëndimorë dhe të popujve të tjerë. Veprat e shkencëtarëve arabë kanë qenë literaturë themelore në universitetet evropiane deri në fund të shek. XVII. Shumë historianë, të cilët shikojnë gjërat objektivisht dhe i japin mirënjohje shkencëtarëve arabë dhe pohojnë se pa ta shkencëtarët e Renesansës Evropiane do të ishin të detyruar të fillojnë prej nga kanë filluar këta, e me këtë edhe karvani i zgjimit kulturor do të vonohej disa shekuj. Në këtë pjesë do të tentojmë të tregojmë epokat e ndryshme shkencore, para se të tregojmë se çka kanë kontribuar shkencëtarët arabë në fushën e shkencave natyrore.

----------


## INDRITI

*1. PERIUDHA M&#203; E VJET&#203;R* 

Disa historian&#235; konsiderojn&#235; se njohurit&#235; shkencore kan&#235; filluar qysh nga epoka e gurit, kur njeriu para 400.000 vjet&#235;sh ka b&#235;r&#235; arm&#235; dhe vegla prej guri me form&#235; t&#235; caktuar, q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; d&#235;shmi se t&#235; menduarit mbi form&#235;n dhe p&#235;rdorimin i ka paraprir&#235; formimit t&#235; tyre. Pa dyshim se njeriu i par&#235; n&#235; tentimet e tij ka d&#235;shtuar, bile shum&#235; her&#235;. Ato jan&#235; forma primitive t&#235; provave e t&#235; eksperimenteve, n&#235; t&#235; cilat ai ka gabuar dhe i ka p&#235;rmir&#235;suar gabimet e veta deri,sa m&#235; n&#235; fund,ka gjetur rrug&#235;n p&#235;r zgjidhjen e problemeve t&#235; veta t&#235; p&#235;rditshme, e me te edhe rrug&#235;n kah shkenca dhe e v&#235;rteta shkencore. K&#235;shtu, njeriu para m&#235; tep&#235;r se 30.000 vjet&#235;sh ka ditur p&#235;r vizatim, nd&#235;rsa para 15.000 vjet&#235;sh ka filluar t&#235; merret me bujq&#235;si dhe n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; prej vjeljes s&#235; frutave t&#235; gatshme ka kaluar n&#235; prodhues, dhe ka prodhuar m&#235; tep&#235;r se sa ka qen&#235; e nevojshme p&#235;r jet&#235;. Me kalimin e koh&#235;s ka m&#235;suar koh&#235;n m&#235; t&#235; mir&#235; p&#235;r mbjellje dhe korrje. K&#235;t&#235; e ka lidhur me or&#235;t e pun&#235;s dhe t&#235; pushimit, dit&#235;n dhe nat&#235;n, l&#235;vizjen e diellit,t&#235; h&#235;n&#235;s dhe t&#235; trupave t&#235; tjer&#235; qiellor&#235;. Me zhvillimin m&#235; t&#235; shpejt&#235; t&#235; kultur&#235;s dhe t&#235; civilizimit njer&#235;zor vjen deri te shfaqja e jet&#235;s n&#235; bashk&#235;si dhe at&#235;her&#235;, njeriu prej koh&#235;s s&#235; gurit kalon n&#235; koh&#235;n e metalit (bronz&#235;s, hekurit). Me zhvillimin m&#235; t&#235; shpejt&#235; t&#235; kultur&#235;s dhe afarizmit t&#235; nd&#235;rlikuar ka ardhur deri te zhvillimi i treg&#235;tis&#235;,te p&#235;rdorimi i numrave dhe n&#235; p&#235;rdorimin e letr&#235;s s&#235; "gozhduar". N&#235; baz&#235; t&#235; k&#235;tyre u formuan civilizime dhe kultura t&#235; larta buz&#235; lumenjve dhe n&#235; lugin&#235;n e Nilit n&#235; Egjipt, n&#235; meslumenjve (Mesopotami) te asir&#235;t,te babilonasit,te sumer&#235;t dhe pas meslumenjve te indus&#235;t (Indi) dhe te kinez&#235;t. N&#235; k&#235;to vende ka shk&#235;lqyer shkenca dhe mjeshtria: astronomia, matematika, minerologjia, teknika, mjek&#235;sia, balsamimi etj. Mendimi shkencor,n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; periudh&#235; m&#235; t&#235; vjet&#235;r,i ka dhuruar njer&#235;zimit shum&#235; forma komoditeti dhe luksi, t&#235; cil&#235;t kan&#235; qen&#235; t&#235; panjohura p&#235;r njer&#235;zimin n&#235; fillim t&#235; historis&#235; s&#235; saj. At&#235;her&#235; njeriu, u vendos n&#235; banesa, nd&#235;rtoi tempuj (fal&#235;tore) dhe varreza, u mor me mjek&#235;si, prodhoi letr&#235;n, qelqin, ngjyr&#235;n dhe tesha, p&#235;rgatiste aroma dhe bar&#235;ra dhe n&#235; fund shpiku shkrimin dhe me te, ka sh&#235;nuar diturin&#235; e vet n&#235; papirus dhe n&#235; mure t&#235; tempujve me hieroglife te egjiptasit e vjet&#235;r, nd&#235;rsa te asir&#235;t dhe babilon&#235;t n&#235; pllak&#235;n e argjilit me let&#235;r t&#235; "gozhduar".

----------


## INDRITI

*2. PERIUDHA GREKE* 

T&#235; arriturat shkencore t&#235; popujve lindor&#235; kan&#235; kaluar te grek&#235;t dhe, nga shekulli i VII p.e.r., shk&#235;lqen kultura dhe shkenca greke. Shum&#235; shkenc&#235;tar&#235; grek&#235; filluan t&#235; merren me shkenc&#235; dhe filozofi, duke dh&#235;n&#235; supozime dhe teori t&#235; ndryshme. M&#235; t&#235; shk&#235;lqyeshmit n&#235; mesin e tyre ishin: Talesi i Miletit (rreth 640-546 p.e.r. nj&#235;ri prej "shtat&#235; dijetar&#235;ve" t&#235; cilin Aristoteli e em&#235;rton si themelues t&#235; filozofis&#235; natyrore,t&#235; fizik&#235;s dhe themelues t&#235; shkoll&#235;s filozofike t&#235; Miletit. Ai ka m&#235;suar se uji &#235;sht&#235; arhe dmth. burim i &#231;do gj&#235;je ekzistuese; Anaksimandri i Miletit (rreth 610-546 p.e.r. filozof grek, nx&#235;n&#235;s i Talesit,I cili p&#235;r burim dhe strehim t&#235; &#231;do gj&#235;je e ka marr&#235; apeiron-in dmth. ajo q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; e pacaktuar,e padefinuar,e pafund); Anaksimeni i Miletit, (585-528 p.e.r. filozof grek, nx&#235;n&#235;s i shkoll&#235;s s&#235; Miletit, ka m&#235;suar se ajri &#235;sht&#235; arhe, dmth. burim i &#231;do gj&#235;je q&#235; ekziston); Hipokrati (460-377 p.e.r.) mjek grek, nj&#235;koh&#235;sisht mjeku m&#235; i madh i koh&#235;s antike, n&#235; koh&#235;n e Perikleut ka udh&#235;hequr shkoll&#235;n n&#235; uj&#235;dhes&#235;n Kos, me veprimtarin&#235; e vet ka p&#235;rfshir&#235; m&#235; s&#235; miri diturin&#235; mjek&#235;sore t&#235; koh&#235;s s&#235; vet dhe ka qen&#235; inicues i sh&#235;rimit klinik. Teoria e tij bazohet n&#235; ndryshimin e l&#235;ngjeve trupore. Nj&#235;ra nd&#235;r teorit&#235; kryesore t&#235; tij &#235;sht&#235; sh&#235;rimi i vet fuqis&#235; s&#235; natyr&#235;s. Etika e tij &#235;sht&#235; themel i betimit me t&#235; cilin e betohen mjek&#235;t, (Betimi i Hipokratit); Pitagora nga Somosa (shek. VI p.e.r.) filozof grek dhe matematicient, themelues i shkoll&#235;s, i cili ka m&#235;suar se numri &#235;sht&#235; thelbi dhe principi i &#231;do gj&#235;je q&#235; ekziston dhe se bota &#235;sht&#235; sistem harmonik i numrave dhe marr&#235;dh&#235;nieve t&#235; tyre. Teorema e Pitagor&#235;s, tabela e shum&#235;zimit dhe sistemi dekad &#235;sht&#235; nxitur nga kjo shkoll&#235;, Demokriti (460-370 p.e.r.) filozof grek, ka nd&#235;rtuar sistemin atomistik t&#235; filozofis&#235; s&#235; natyr&#235;s,se ekziston vet&#235;m atomi dhe hap&#235;sira e zbraz&#235;t,se shpirti &#235;sht&#235; nd&#235;rtuar prej "atomeve m&#235; t&#235; zgjedhura (elegant, delikat) t&#235; zjarrit",se pamja &#235;sht&#235; pasqyrim mekanik i kusht&#235;zuar me figura, t&#235; cil&#235;n kjo e kusht&#235;zon, i p&#235;rshkruhen fragmente mbi jet&#235;n korekte, i cili p&#235;rmban elemente t&#235; etik&#235;s eudajmonistike, drejtimi filozofik, i cili g&#235;zimin dhe lumturin&#235; e konsideron motiv kryesor, shkakun dhe q&#235;llimin e t&#235; gjitha aspiratave tona; Sokrati (470-399 p.e.r.) filozof grek, m&#235;simi i tij sh&#235;non preorientimin e filozofis&#235; nga kosmologjike-ontologjike kah antropologjike-etike t&#235; pyetjeve, filozofin&#235; e tij e karakterizon metoda e posa&#231;me: pas konfirmimit t&#235; kund&#235;rth&#235;nieve dhe t&#235; panevojshm&#235;ris&#235; me kuptime dhe bindje t&#235; zakonshme konstatohet mungesa e dituris&#235; dhe pas provave sistematike dhe me ndihm&#235;n e analizave t&#235; shumta, shembujve (indukcioni) bashk&#235;biseduesi t&#235; bindet vet&#235; dhe t&#235; vij&#235; deri te e v&#235;rteta, kuptimi n&#235; form&#235; t&#235; definicionit t&#235; shprehjes s&#235; dituris&#235;, e cila sipas paragjykimit n&#235; form&#235; t&#235; paqart&#235; dhe n&#235; nd&#235;rdije ka ekzistuar m&#235; par&#235;; Platoni (427-347 p.e.r.) filozof grek, nx&#235;n&#235;s i Sokratit dhe m&#235;sues i Aristotelit. Filozofija e tij bazohet n&#235; teorin&#235; e form&#235;s, sipas s&#235; cil&#235;s ndryshimet individuale t&#235; gj&#235;rave t&#235; bot&#235;s s&#235; ndjenjave jan&#235; imitim i pap&#235;rsosur i formave transcedente dhe formave t&#235; p&#235;rgjithshme t&#235; pandryshuara (ideja) e kuptueshme vet&#235;m e kontenplacionit t&#235; shpirtit. Njohja &#235;sht&#235; kuptim i pavdekshm&#235;ris&#235; s&#235; shpirtit n&#235; bot&#235;n e form&#235;s, Aristoteli (384-322 p.e.r.) filozof grek, m&#235;sues i Aleksandrit t&#235; Madh&#235; t&#235; Maqedonis&#235;, themelues i shkoll&#235;s peripatetike (Likej). S&#235; bashku me Platonin &#235;sht&#235; filozofi m&#235; eminent i shekullit t&#235; vjet&#235;r. Ka m&#235;suar se ontike &#235;sht&#235; primare, ajo &#235;sht&#235; individuale (supstanca), q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; bashkimi i materies dhe form&#235;s, me &#231;'rast forma &#235;sht&#235; &#231;doher&#235; prezente n&#235; materie si mund&#235;si dhe tendenc&#235; e saj. Materia dhe forma jan&#235; ket&#235;gori relative, me &#231;'rast bota &#235;sht&#235; sist&#235;m i hierarkis&#235; dhe teologjis&#235;, n&#235; maje t&#235; s&#235; cil&#235;s &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; form&#235; e vetme e past&#235;r, iniciator i p&#235;l&#235;vizsh&#235;m i &#231;do gj&#235;je q&#235; l&#235;viz - Zoti. Logjik&#235;n e ka themeluar n&#235; m&#235;simin e tri principeve t&#235; mendimit t&#235; sh&#235;ndosh; principi i identitetit,i kund&#235;rth&#235;nies dhe eliminimi i t&#235; tret&#235;s. N&#235; etik&#235; ka p&#235;rfaq&#235;suar audajmonizmin racional dhe n&#235; te ka themeluar doktrin&#235;n mbi virtytin (vler&#235;n) intelektual dhe virtytet e karakterit. Kjo e dyta &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;rmbajtja racionale e arsyeshm&#235;ris&#235; n&#235; mes t&#235; dy ekstremeve. Emrat e k&#235;tyre filozof&#235;ve edhe sot e k&#235;saj dit&#235; d&#235;gjohen dhe p&#235;rmenden. Mendimi shkencor n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; periudh&#235; greke i ka dhuruar njer&#235;zimit m&#235; shum&#235; se cila do periudh&#235; tjet&#235;r para k&#235;saj si n&#235; l&#235;min&#235; e filozofis&#235; dhe t&#235; shkenc&#235;s,ashtu edhe n&#235; teori dhe ligje, t&#235; cilat njer&#235;zimi m&#235; par&#235; nuk i ka njohur. K&#235;shtu njer&#235;zimi u njohtua me ligjet e kimis&#235;,me teorin&#235; e elementeve, dhe t&#235; numrave,me teorin&#235; atomistike t&#235; Demokrtitit,me teorin&#235; e Hipokratit n&#235; mjek&#235;si,me teorin e Pitagor&#235;s n&#235; matematik&#235;, me teorin e Platonit n&#235; gjeometri,anatomi, biologji dhe minerologji, duke marr&#235; nga m&#235;suesi i par&#235;, Aristoteli, m&#235; shum&#235; se prej cilitdo tjet&#235;r. Shkenca greke zot&#235;ronte dhe Athina mburrej me Akademin&#235; e Platonit dhe me Liken e Aristotelit. Kultura dhe shkenca greke dominonte edhe n&#235; vendet fqinje, t&#235; cil&#235;t dikur kan&#235; pasur kultur&#235; t&#235; zhvilluar, por q&#235; s‘ka qen&#235; e fort&#235; e t&#235; duroj&#235; mendimin shkencor t&#235; vrullsh&#235;m grek. Kjo &#235;sht&#235; shkas p&#235;r shum&#235; historian&#235; q&#235; periudh&#235;n greke ta marin si fillim t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; t&#235; mendimit shkencor, edhe pse &#235;sht&#235; e qart&#235; se kultura dhe shkenca greke nuk ka mundur papritmas t&#235; paraqitet n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; nivel, duke mos shfryt&#235;zuar kulturat, t&#235; cilat kan&#235; paraprir&#235;. Historikisht jan&#235; v&#235;rtetuar kontaktet dhe lidhjet e shkenc&#235;tar&#235;ve grek me shkenc&#235;tar&#235;t egjiptas&#235; n&#235; brigjet e Nilit dhe me babilonasit n&#235; Mesopotami. Nuk ka dyshim se mendimi shkencor n&#235; periudh&#235;n greke ka b&#235;r&#235; k&#235;rcim t&#235; madh&#235; dhe i ka dhuruar njer&#235;zimit komodit&#235;t shpirt&#235;ror dhe kultur&#235; materiale. Kjo periudh&#235; e art&#235; e civilizimit dhe kultur&#235;s greke, fat&#235;keq&#235;sisht nd&#235;rpritet me vdekjen e Aleksandrit t&#235; Maqedonis&#235;, mbret i Maqedonis&#235; dhe djali i Filipit II dhe Olipis&#235;, nj&#235;ri prej udh&#235;heq&#235;sve m&#235; t&#235; m&#235;dhenj bot&#235;ror, nx&#235;n&#235;s i Aristotelit. Me ndihm&#235;n e tij ka ardhur deri te paraqitja dhe zgjerimi i kultur&#235;s helene n&#235; Lindje, e cila ka qen&#235; p&#235;rzierje e kultur&#235;s greke dhe asaj t&#235; Lindjes s&#235; Af&#235;rt. Pasi q&#235; Aleksandrin nuk ka pasur kush ta trash&#235;goj&#235;, udh&#235;heq&#235;sit e tij (dijados&#235;t) filluan luft&#235;n mes vete p&#235;r pushtet. N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; luft&#235; p&#235;suan shum&#235; shkenc&#235;tar&#235;,nd&#235;rsa shumica kan&#235; qen&#235; t&#235; detyruar q&#235; ta l&#235;shojn&#235; Greqin&#235;.

Vijonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn-------------

----------


## INDRITI

*3. PERIUDHA E ALEKSANDRISE*  

Nj&#235; num&#235;r i madh shkenc&#235;tar&#235;sh grek&#235; emigruan pas Ptolomeut n&#235; Aleksandri t&#235; Egjiptit. Ptolomeu ishte adhurues i shkenc&#235;s dhe mbrojtjes i shkenc&#235;tar&#235;ve. P&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; arsye nuk &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;r t'u &#231;uditur q&#235; nj&#235; num&#235;r i madh i shkenc&#235;tar&#235;ve e l&#235;shoi Athin&#235;n dhe shkoi n&#235; Aleksandri ku e themeluan Universitetin e Aleksandris&#235; qysh n&#235; shek. III p.e.r.dhe k&#235;shtu krijuan kultur&#235;n dhe civilizimin e lart&#235;. N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; ata e bart&#235;n qendr&#235;n e krijimit t&#235; shkenc&#235;s dhe t&#235; kultur&#235;s prej Athin&#235;s n&#235; Aleksandri. Universitetin e themeloi Ptolomeu,kurse Stratoni plot 20 vjet e udh&#235;hoqi Universitetin dhe n&#235; fund p&#235;rs&#235;ri kthehet n&#235; Athin&#235; dhe vazhdon pun&#235;n n&#235; Like edhe 8 vjet Universiteti i Aleksandris&#235; nuk ka pasur vet&#235;m institutin, por ka pasur edhe bibliotek&#235;n me mijra v&#235;llime si dhe muzeun me laboratorium, kopshtin zoologjik dhe kopshtin botanik. K&#235;shtu Aleksandria b&#235;het prijatare e rilindjes kulturore dhe ishte drit&#235; e shkenc&#235;s p&#235;r disa shekuj me radh&#235;. Mendimi shkencor n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; koh&#235; ua dhuroi njer&#235;zimit, kultur&#235;n, t&#235; cil&#235;n m&#235; par&#235; nuk e ka pasur. Kjo u b&#235; me ndihm&#235;n e disa shkenc&#235;tar&#235;ve si: Ptolomeu, Arhimedi, Galeni, Dioskoridi, Oribasios, Berklis, Theon dhe vajza e tij Hypatija. K&#235;ta kan&#235; l&#235;n&#235; shum&#235; vepra shkencore. Mjafton t&#235; theksoj&#235; vet&#235;m Ptolomejun (Claudius Ptolomej, astronom grek, matematicient dhe gjeograf, p&#235;rfaq&#235;sues i shkoll&#235;s s&#235; Aleksandris&#235;, krijues i sistemit bot&#235;ror,t&#235; bazuar n&#235; teorin&#235; gjeocentrike - Toka paraqet pik&#235;n e caktuar t&#235; pal&#235;vizshme,pra &#235;sht&#235; qendra e sistemit diellor, planeteve, yjeve dhe t&#235; kometave, t&#235; cil&#235;t sillen rreth saj. Ky sistem vlente deri te koha e Kopernikut, i cili v&#235;rtetoi rrotullimin e dyfisht&#235; t&#235; planet&#235;ve: rreth aksit t&#235; vet dhe rreth Diellit vepra e tij ‘’Almagest’’ n&#235; astronomi, e dyta n&#235; gjeografi, e treta n&#235; optik&#235 :shkelje syri: .Ta p&#235;rkujtojm&#235; Euklidin dhe vepr&#235;n e tij t&#235; shquar ‘’Elementet e gjeometris&#235;’’, Galeni dhe vepra e tij n&#235; mjek&#235;si, Dioskoridi dhe vepra e tij n&#235; botanik&#235;, Theonea dhe vepra e tij n&#235; matematik&#235;, Oribasiosa dhe vepra e tij n&#235; mjek&#235;si dhe shum&#235; t&#235; tjera. K&#235;to vepra ishin literatur&#235; kryesore, e cila &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;rkthyer, studiuar dhe analizuar gjat&#235; shekujve mesjetar. Universiteti i Aleksandris&#235; ishte qend&#235;r e krijimtaris&#235; aktive intenzive shkencore. Shenc&#235;tar&#235;t n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; Universitet i kan&#235; plot&#235;suar dhe p&#235;rparuar shum&#235; njohuri shkencore. P&#235;r fat t&#235; keq, biblioteka e Aleksandris&#235; &#235;sht&#235; djegur shum&#235; her&#235;. Bibliotek&#235;n e ka djegur Julia Cezari gjat&#235; ikjes, ose at&#235; e ka djegur masa e popullit, e cila ka detyruar p&#235;r t&#235; ikur, nd&#235;rsa Mark Antonio,ia dhuroi Kleopatr&#235;s 200.000 v&#235;llime nga biblioteka e Azis&#235; s&#235; Vog&#235;l q&#235; ta kompenzoj k&#235;t&#235; humbje t&#235; madhe. Biblioteka e Aleksandris&#235; edhe pas k&#235;saj p&#235;soi disa djegie dhe, n&#235; fund,nj&#235;ra prej tyre e shkat&#235;rroi plot&#235;sisht. P&#235;r shkak t&#235; konfrontimit n&#235; mes t&#235; krishter&#235;ve dhe idhujtar&#235;ve, shkenc&#235;tar&#235;t p&#235;r her&#235; t&#235; dyt&#235; ishin t&#235; detyruar t&#235; emigrojn&#235;. Rruga ata i &#231;onte tash kah Lindja ku nj&#235; koh&#235; ndejt&#235;n n&#235; Edes&#235;, pastaj vazhduan kah drita, e cila shk&#235;lqente nga Lindja Arabe, kah Bagdadi, kryeqyteti i Abasit&#235;ve. Njer&#235;zimi ka shkuar pas mendimit shkencor, sepse ajo i ofronte rehati dhe kultur&#235;.

----------


## INDRITI

*4. PERIUDHA ISLAME* 

Islami i ka dh&#235;n&#235; nxitim t&#235; madh shkenc&#235;s. Mrekullia m&#235; e madhe e Islamit &#235;sht&#235; Kur'ani, nd&#235;rsa ajeti i par&#235; &#235;sht&#235; Ikre (lexo, m&#235;so, studio). N&#235; shum&#235; ajete t&#235; Kur'anit islami k&#235;rkon q&#235; t&#235; mendohet p&#235;r mbret&#235;rin&#235; e qiellit dhe Tok&#235;s,p&#235;r kozmosin dhe p&#235;r qeniet e gjalla n&#235; t&#235;, si dhe prej &#231;ka jan&#235; krijuar? Ajetet e Kur'anit b&#235;jn&#235; qart&#235; dallimin n&#235; mes t&#235; atyre q&#235; din&#235; dhe t&#235; atyre q&#235; nuk din&#235;,atyre q&#235; i kan&#235; kontribuar shkenc&#235;s dhe q&#235; nuk i kan&#235; kontribuar. I d&#235;rguari i Zotit xh.xh. Muhammedi a.s. i ka dh&#235;n&#235; p&#235;rpar&#235;si mbledhjes shkencore, ndaj mbledhjes p&#235;r shkak t&#235; dhikrit. Ai ka ndar&#235; njer&#235;zit n&#235; tri kategori: alim&#235;t, nx&#235;n&#235;sit dhe njer&#235;z t&#235; tjer&#235; t&#235; zakonsh&#235;m. Ai i ka dh&#235;n&#235; detyr&#235; &#231;do myslimani q&#235; ta k&#235;rkoj&#235; shkenc&#235;n ose dijen prej djepit deri n&#235; varr, t&#235; k&#235;rkoj shkenc&#235;n edhe n&#235; Kin&#235;n e larg&#235;t. Ai ka b&#235;r&#235; krahasimin n&#235; mes t&#235; ngjyr&#235;s s&#235; lapsit t&#235; shkenc&#235;tarit dhe gjakut t&#235; shehidit, duke i dh&#235;n&#235; p&#235;rpar&#235;si &#231;do her&#235; t&#235; parit. Ai ka th&#235;n&#235; se nj&#235; hap n&#235; rrug&#235;n e shkenc&#235;s &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; mir&#235; se nj&#235;qind marshime ushtarake. Ka shum&#235; ajete dhe hadithe, (&#235;sht&#235; e pamundur t&#235; num&#235;rohen t&#235;gjita) q&#235; stimulojn&#235; fort k&#235;rkimin e shkenc&#235;s. P&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; arsye kur jan&#235; rregulluar marr&#235;dh&#235;niet brenda Shtetit Islam, i cili territorialisht shtrihej prej Kin&#235;s n&#235; lindje e deri n&#235; Franc&#235; n&#235; per&#235;ndim, shkenc&#235;tar&#235;t islam&#235; menj&#235;her&#235; filluan veprimtarin&#235; p&#235;rkthyese n&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; l&#235;menjt&#235; e shkenc&#235;s. Ata kan&#235; p&#235;rkthyer vepra nga kultura e grek&#235;ve, romak&#235;ve, nga kultura e Persis&#235;, Indis&#235;, Kopte, Arameje dhe nga gjuha hinduse. Kan&#235; p&#235;rkthyer me mij&#235;ra libra dhe kan&#235; themeluar shum&#235; biblioteka. Kalif&#235;t dhe Emir&#235;t, me bujari, i kan&#235; ndihmuar shkenc&#235;tar&#235;t n&#235; veprimtarin&#235; e tyre. Kalifi Harun ar-Reshid ka marr&#235; haraqin n&#235; libra, nd&#235;rsa kalifi Al-Me'mun pesh&#235;n e vepr&#235;s s&#235; p&#235;rkthyer e ka paguar me ari. Para se u themeluan shkollat, oborri i kalifit, sht&#235;pia e shkenc&#235;tarit, bibliotekat, xhamit&#235; dhe mesxhidet kan&#235; luajtur rolin e universitetit, t&#235; cilat i vizitonin student&#235;t nga t&#235; gjitha vendet e bot&#235;s. &#199;do kush q&#235; k&#235;rkonte shkenc&#235;n n&#235; at&#235; koh&#235;, gjente vendin ku p&#235;rfitohet dituria,gjente m&#235;suesin para t&#235; cilit ka m&#235;suar dhe mjetet materiale me t&#235; cilat ka qen&#235; e siguruar ekzistenca e tij gjat&#235; shkollimit. K&#235;shtu xhamit&#235;: Al-Mensur n&#235; Bagdad, Al-Emevi n&#235; Damask, Al-Azhar n&#235; Kajro, Al-Kajrevan n&#235; Tunis, Al-Karavijin n&#235; Marok, Kutuba n&#235; Endeluzi (Andaluzi-Spanj&#235 :shkelje syri: , xhamia e madhe n&#235; San, Bejt al-Hikmet n&#235; Bagdad, Dar al-Ilm n&#235; Mosulu, biblioteka Ibn Sevar n&#235; Basra, Ibn ash-Shatir n&#235; Siri dhe Dar al-Hikmet n&#235; Kajro kan&#235; qen&#235; vat&#235;r t&#235; shkenc&#235;s dhe t&#235; mendimit shkencor, institute n&#235; nivel m&#235; t&#235; lart&#235;, t&#235; cil&#235;t kan&#235; punuar n&#235; kuad&#235;r t&#235; kalif&#235;ve dhe mbret&#235;rive t&#235; disa oborreve mbret&#235;rore si k&#235;to: Al-Me'mun, Nizam al-Mulk, Nureddin Zenki, Al-Hakim bi Emirill-llahi, Sallahuddin Ejub dhe shum&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235;, t&#235; cil&#235;t z&#235;n&#235; vend m&#235; t&#235; lart&#235; kur &#235;sht&#235; fjala p&#235;r shkenc&#235;, p&#235;r veprimtari shkencore dhe p&#235;r p&#235;rkrahjen, t&#235; cil&#235;n njer&#235;zit eminent&#235; ia kan&#235; dh&#235;n&#235;. N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; rreth t&#235; sh&#235;ndosh&#235; shkencor, n&#235; nj&#235; atmosfer&#235; t&#235; mendimit t&#235; lir&#235; dhe t&#235; k&#235;rkimit shkencor, lindi nj&#235; num&#235;r i madh shkenc&#235;tar&#235;sh, t&#235; cil&#235;t mund t&#235; num&#235;rohen n&#235; kapacitetet m&#235; t&#235; m&#235;dha t&#235; t&#235; gjitha koh&#235;rave. Gjuha arabe ishte gjuh&#235; e shkenc&#235;s, me t&#235; jan&#235; shkruar shum&#235; vepra, t&#235; cilat jan&#235; lexuar n&#235; t&#235; gjitha vendet e Shtetit Islam. Aktiviteti i p&#235;rkthimit shk&#235;lqente, p&#235;rjetoi lul&#235;zim t&#235; madh dhe pastaj erdhi periudha e krijimit origjinal n&#235; l&#235;menjt&#235; e ndrysh&#235;m shkencor&#235;. Jan&#235; p&#235;rkthyer shum&#235; vepra shkencore, nd&#235;rsa me koh&#235; u krijuan edhe vepra origjinale. Mendimin shkencor e kan&#235; pasuruar me teori t&#235; reja,mirpo shikimet dhe mendimet e tyre, fatkeq&#235;sisht, i jan&#235; atribuar t&#235; tjer&#235;ve. Ata kan&#235; folur p&#235;r evolucionin,p&#235;r krijimin dhe zhvillimin e jet&#235;s si dhe ndikimin e mjedisit n&#235; qeniet e gjalla. Rreth k&#235;tyre disa shekuj para Lamarkut dhe Darvinit, kan&#235; shkruar Ibn Miskavej, Ihvan as-Safa dhe Ibn Haldun. Kan&#235; caktuar ligjin e p&#235;rgjithsh&#235;m t&#235; gravitetit dhe kan&#235; precizuar kuptimet themelore t&#235; mekanik&#235;s: shpejt&#235;sin&#235;, pesh&#235;n dhe hap&#235;sir&#235;n edhe pse k&#235;to m&#235; von&#235; i jan&#235; p&#235;rshkruar Njutnit. &#203;sht&#235; v&#235;rtetuar se p&#235;r k&#235;to kan&#235; shkurar Al-Hazin e shum&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235; me qindra vjet para Njutnit. Ibn al-Nefis disa shekuj para Herfit ka sqaruar qarkullimin e vog&#235;l t&#235; gjakut, nd&#235;rsa Ibn al-Hejsem natyr&#235;n e drit&#235;s, shpejt&#235;sin&#235; dhe ligjin e thyrjes s&#235; saj shum&#235; m&#235; her&#235;t se shkenc&#235;tar&#235;t evropian&#235;. P&#235;rve&#231; k&#235;tyre, shkenc&#235;tar&#235;t arabo-islam kan&#235; matur gjat&#235;sin&#235; e meridianit t&#235; Tok&#235;s, kan&#235; regjistuar barasdit&#235;n pranverore dhe vjeshtore, kan&#235; caktuar dimensionet e planeteve dhe larg&#235;sin&#235; nd&#235;rmjet tyre para Galileit, Keplerit dhe Kopernikut. Duksh&#235;m e kan&#235; p&#235;rparuar edhe astronomin&#235;. Njohjet astronomike kan&#235; plot&#235;suar dhe kan&#235; zgjeruar Al-Bettani, Al-Fergani, Al-Kindi, Al-Havarizmi, As-Sufi e shum&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235;. Al-Havarizmi nd&#235;r t&#235; par&#235;t ka p&#235;rdorur numrat n&#235; matematik&#235;, n&#235; vend t&#235; llogaritjes shkrimore (me shkrim). Ai ka caktuar dy seri t&#235; numrave: e para &#235;sht&#235; njohur me emrin si numra indian&#235;, e dyta &#235;sht&#235; e njohur me emrin gabare, ose numra arab&#235;. Seria e par&#235; e numrave p&#235;rdoret dendur n&#235; lindjen arabe, nd&#235;rsa e dyta p&#235;rdoret n&#235; pjes&#235;n per&#235;ndimore arabe dhe n&#235; Evrop&#235;. Al-Havarizmi gjithashtu ka sistematizuar diturin&#235; e shp&#235;rndar&#235; deri at&#235;her&#235; nga matematika, duke ia v&#235;n&#235; themelet e aritmetik&#235;s dhe t&#235; algjebr&#235;s. Shkenc&#235;tar&#235;t arab&#235; gjithashtu kan&#235; shkruar nj&#235; num&#235;r t&#235; madh veprash nga biologjia, mineralogjia, astronomia, matematika, kimia, farmacia, trigonometria, gjeometria, mjek&#235;sia, muzika etj. &#203;sht&#235; e pamundur t&#235; ceken t&#235; gjitha meritat, q&#235; kan&#235; dh&#235;n&#235; p&#235;r p&#235;rparimin e shkenc&#235;s dhe t&#235; mendimit shkencor si p.sh. Ibn al-Hejsem, Al-Bejruni, Al-Kindi, Al-Gafiku, Al-Bagdadi, Al-Kazvini, Ibn Miskavejh, Al-Gjahiz, Gjabir ibn Hajjan, Ibn an-Nefis, Ibn al-Bejtar, Davud al-Antaki, Al-Makidisi, Al-Bettani, Al-Fergani, Al-Idrisi, Ibn Magjid, Ad-Dejnuri, As-Sufi, Ibn Hamza, Ibn Junus, Ar-Razi, Al-Gjeldeki, Al-Havarizmi, Musa Ibn Shakir etj. Veprat e k&#235;tyre shkenc&#235;tar&#235;ve kan&#235; qen&#235; literatur&#235; themelore n&#235; universitetet evropiane deri n&#235; fund t&#235; shek. XVII. Shum&#235; historian&#235; per&#235;ndimor&#235; i japin mir&#235;njohje shkenc&#235;tar&#235;ve islam p&#235;r meritat q&#235; kan&#235; p&#235;r kultur&#235;n e njer&#235;zimit. "Ne evropian&#235;t" thot&#235; Cagori "mendojm&#235; se kemi dh&#235;n&#235; dhe kemi v&#235;rtetuar shum&#235; teori, shikime dhe mendime, por n&#235; fund prap&#235; konstatohet se arab&#235;t n&#235; to na kan&#235; kaluar (l&#235;n&#235; mbrapa). Popujt arabo-islame kan&#235; bartur flamurin e rilindjes kulturore disa shekuj me radh&#235;, n&#235; koh&#235;n kur Evropa ka qen&#235; n&#235; detin e err&#235;sir&#235;s. Mendimi shkencor n&#235; periudh&#235;n islame i dhuroi njer&#235;zimit shum&#235; forma t&#235; rehatis&#235;, kultur&#235;s, mir&#235;qenies, duke ua dhurar m&#235;suesin Al-Farabi dhe Ibn Sina". Sikur t&#235; kishte vazhduar zgjerimin e saj ky zgjim i p&#235;rgjithsh&#235;m shkencor, renesansa evropiane me t&#235; cil&#235;n Evropa sot mburret, do t&#235; ishte vep&#235;r e popujve islam. Por Bagdadi ra para sulmit t&#235; mongol&#235;ve dhe tatar&#235;ve, m&#235; von&#235; t&#235; Turqis&#235; dhe kolonizmit t&#235; Evrop&#235;s per&#235;ndimore ... dhe Evropa u zgjua.

----------


## INDRITI

*5. PERIUDHA E RENESANS&#203;S EVROPIANE* 

N&#235; koh&#235;n kur civilizimi dhe kultura arabe, n&#235; periudh&#235;n islame, filloi t&#235; dob&#235;sohet dhe t&#235; zhduket, Evrop&#235;n e kaploi vala e re e zgjimit kulturor. Evropian&#235;t kan&#235; pranuar t&#235; arriturat arabe n&#235; fush&#235;n e shkenc&#235;s dhe t&#235; kultur&#235;s. Shekulli XIII &#235;sht&#235; periudha e p&#235;rkthimit nga gjuha arabe n&#235; at&#235; latine dhe nj&#235;kosisht z&#235;nja fill&#235; e universiteteve t&#235; Paristi, Oksfordit, Kembrixhit, univeristeteve n&#235; Itali dhe n&#235; vendet tjera evropiane. Nj&#235; num&#235;r i madh i shkenc&#235;tar&#235;ve dhe profesor&#235;ve universitar&#235; kan&#235; ndikuar fuqish&#235;m n&#235; zgjimin e mendimit shkencor evropian. N&#235; mesin e tyre vend t&#235; posa&#231;&#235;m z&#235;n&#235; Robert Grost, Albert Megnus, Roxher Bekon etj, gjat&#235; shekullit XIV dhe XV. Pasojn&#235; edhe zbulimet e m&#235;dha gjeografike k&#235;shtu q&#235; Vasko de Gama lundron rreth Afrik&#235;s dhe arrin deri te arkipelagu i Malezis&#235;. Kapiteni i anijes n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; rrug&#235; ishte Ibn Mexhid. Kristofor Kolombo duke k&#235;rkuar rrug&#235;n p&#235;r n&#235; Indi arriti n&#235; Amerik&#235;. Zbulimi i shtypit kah gjysma e shek. XV paraqet kth&#235;s&#235; n&#235; zgjimin kulturor t&#235; Evrop&#235;s. At&#235;her&#235; b&#235;het ringjallja e kultur&#235;s dhe e civilizimit grek dhe arabo-islam. Shum&#235; vepra greke dhe arabo-islame n&#235; l&#235;menjt&#235; e ndrysh&#235;m shkencor&#235; jan&#235; publikuar dhe k&#235;shtu jan&#235; p&#235;rhapur. Emrat m&#235; t&#235; shk&#235;lqyesh&#235;m t&#235; renesans&#235;s evropiane jan&#235;: Frensis Bekon, Rene Dekart, Isak Njutn, Johan Kepler, Nikolla Kopernik, Galileo Galileu, Gjordano Bruno, Antoan Lavuazije, Lui Paster, Robert Koh, &#199;arlls Robert Darvin, Zhan Batist de Mone Lamark, Zhorzh Kivje, Xhon Dalton etj., t&#235; cil&#235;t kan&#235; ndikuar fort n&#235; zhvillimin e shkenc&#235;s dhe t&#235; mendimit shkencor n&#235; periudh&#235;n e zgjimit t&#235; Evrop&#235;s. Me zbulimin e mikroskopit b&#235;het revolucion edhe n&#235; shkencat biologjike (Anton von Levenhuk). Me themelimin e universiteteve dhe institucioneve t&#235; tjera shkencore, hapen horizonte t&#235; reja t&#235; njohjes. U b&#235; ndarja e shkencave natyrore, ndaj ishte i pamundur arsimimi i gjithansh&#235;m i njeriut sikur m&#235; par&#235;. N&#235; vend t&#235; arsimimit encikolopedik u kalua n&#235; specializime n&#235; disa l&#235;menj t&#235; shkencave. T&#235; gjitha k&#235;to nxit&#235;n zbulime t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sishme, t&#235; cilat s&#235; shpejti njeriun e shpiejn&#235; n&#235; koh&#235;n atomike dhe raketore.

----------


## INDRITI

*6. PERIUDHA E RE*  

Nuk është aspak lehtë të caktohet kufiri ndërmjet periudhës së renesansës evropiane dhe kohës së re. Shumica mendojnë se koha e re në të vërtetë është vazhdim i periudhës së renesansës. Mendimi shkencor, me shpejtësi të madhe, ka shtyrë njeriun përpara. Ai duke vënë në shërbim fuqinë e avullit të ujit, shumë shpejt sundoi mbi elektricitetin, ndërsa me thyerjen (zbërthimin) e atomit, njeriu kërceu në kohën atomike dhe raketore dhe, më në fund, me anije kozmike filloi pushtimin e gjithësisë. Përparimi i teknikës i kontriboi edhe përparimit të ekonomisë, radioteknikës dhe televizionit. Ne sot, me përpikëri, flasim për strukturën e atomit, për viruset dhe për bakreriet, duke u mbështetur në mikroskopin elektronik, i cili zmadhon me qindra mijëra herë, lansojmë raketa disa fazëshe, ndaj kësaj apo asaj planete me shpejtësi mbi 70.000 km/h, ndërsa udhëtimi për në Hënë me përdorimin e lëndës djegëse atomike do të zgjasë disa orë.  

Me zbulimin e spektoroskopit njeriu i kuptoi elemetet e planeteve dhe të trupave të tjerë qiellorë. Me qzbulimin e penicilinit, sulfapreparateve dhe të antibiotikëve të tjerë janë arritur suksese të mëdha në mjekësi, në shërimin e sëmundjeve të ndryshme. Të dy luftërat botërore në masë të madhe kanë ndikuar si në zhvillimin e mendimit shkencor, po ashtu edhe në orientimin e kërkimveve shkencore. Përparim i madh është arritur në industrinë ushqimore dhe në lëminë e sintezës së materialeve organike. Me zbatimin e këtyre rezultateve u bë i mundshëm prodhimi i materialeve të ndryshme sintetike: kauçukut, benzinës, fijeve artificiale dhe mjete të ndryshme, të cilat përdoren për pastrimin kimik.  

Në Luftën e Dytë Botërore të dy blloqet punonin ngutshëm në zbulimin e fshehtësisë së energjisë atomike. Aleatët, të parët ia arritën qëllimit, ndaj njerëzimi për herë të parë u bind në fuqinë shkatërruese të energjisë nukleare me anë të bombës atomike, e cila u gjuajt në Hiroshimë dhe Nagasaki. Prej asaj dite e këndej dëgjojmë për reaktorët nuklearë, të cilët prodhojnë elemente radioaktive: arin, jodin, fosforin dhe stronciumin, të cilët përdoren për shërimin e shumë sëmundjeve. Gjithashtu dëgjojmë për centralet elektrike, të cilët i vënë në lëvizje energjia atomike, dhe për stacionet në të cilat me destilimin e ujit të detit përfitohet uji i ëmbël. Në këtë mënyrë do të zgjidhet problemi i ushqimit të njerëzimit, që, dita- ditës, është në rritje e sipër. Përveç kësaj në kohën e re shkencëtarët kanë arritur që, me rrugën kimike, të përfitojnë ngjyrat sintetike, fijet sintetike, kauçukun sintetik dhe kështu të rrisin sipërfaqen mbjellëse me grurë në të cilat më parë janë kultivuar bimët industriale prej të cilave janë përfituar kauçuku natyral, ngjyra dhe fije të ndryshme natyrale. Përparim i madh është arritur në kohën e re si në bujqësi me zbatimin e mjeteve agroteknike, po ashtu edhe në industri dhe në komunikacionin tokësor, detar dhe ajror. Çdo ditë dëgjojmë për zbulimet në lëmenj të ndryshem shkencorë, kështu që edhe ata që janë specializuar në degët e caktuara, është e pamundur ta përcjellin zhvillimin e shpejtë të mendimit shkencor. Njeriu për një kohë shumë të shkurtër, që nuk është më tepër se 1% në krahasim me jetën e tij në Tokë, me ndihmën e mendimit shkencor kërceu nga koha e gurit në atë të metalit, në kohën e avullit, kohën e elektricitetit, kohën e atomit, e ku dihet se deri në cilët kufij do të arrijë në një të ardhme të afërt.

----------


## INDRITI

*KONTRIBUTI I ARAB&#203;VE N&#203; FUSH&#203;N E SHKENCAVE NATYRORE* 

N&#235; hyrje t&#235; k&#235;tij ekspozimi shkurtimisht sqaruam t&#235; arriturat shkencore t&#235; musliman&#235;ve dhe kontributin e tyre n&#235; zhvillimin e mendimit shkencor dhe n&#235; nd&#235;rtimin e kultur&#235;s dhe t&#235; civilizimit njer&#235;zor. Tham&#235; se arab&#235;t kan&#235; pasur rolin nd&#235;rmjet&#235;sues nd&#235;rmjet shkenc&#235;s greke dhe asaj t&#235; epok&#235;s s&#235; re dhe, krahas ruajtjes s&#235; kultur&#235;s greke, shum&#235; dituri greke i kan&#235; p&#235;rparuar, zgjeruar dhe p&#235;rsosur. Por me pushtimet dhe shkat&#235;rrimet mongole dhe tatare, m&#235; von&#235; edhe turke dhe me kolonizimin e Evrop&#235;s per&#235;ndimore, e cila fatkeq&#235;sisht arriti ti shlyej&#235; faqet m&#235; t&#235; ndritshme t&#235; s&#235; kaluar&#235;s arabe, vala e zgjimit kulturor n&#235; bot&#235;n arabe u nd&#235;rpre. N&#235; periudh&#235;n e krijimit shkencor dhe kulturor arabo-islam shk&#235;lqyen disa emra, t&#235; cil&#235;t mund t&#235; num&#235;rohen nd&#235;r shkenc&#235;tar&#235;t m&#235; t&#235; njohur t&#235; mendimit shkencor t&#235; epok&#235;s s&#235; re. Veprat e tyre ishin tekste shkollore p&#235;r studim m&#235; t&#235; lart&#235; n&#235; universitetet evropiane deri n&#235; fund t&#235; shek. XVII. N&#235; shkencat natyrore, posa&#231;&#235;risht n&#235; fush&#235;n e fizik&#235;s, matematik&#235;s dhe astronomis&#235;, rezultate t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sishme kan&#235; sh&#235;nuar: Ar-Razi, Al-Kindi, Ibn al-Hejsem, Ibn an-Nefis, Ibn Sina, Al-Bejruni, Xhabir Ibn Hajjan, Al-Havarizmi, Al-Bettani, Al-Buzgjani, As-Sufi, Al-Kashi, Al-Antaki, Al-Bagdadi, Al-Hazin, Al-Kazvini, Al-Gafiki, Ibn Al-Bejtar, Al-Dumejri,- Al-Gjahidh, Az-Zehravi, Ibn Tufejl, Al-Farabi, Ibn al-Avvam, Ibn Junus, Ibn Hamza, Al-Gjeldeki, Al-Makdisi, Al-Idrisi etj. &#199;do nj&#235;ri prej tyre ishte jasht&#235;zakonisht i talentuar dhe g&#235;zonte autoritet n&#235; rrethanat shkencore t&#235; koh&#235;s s&#235; vet. Ishin fort t&#235; bindur q&#235; p&#235;r zhvillimin e shkencave natyrore, p&#235;rve&#231; teoris&#235; ishte i domosdosh&#235;m edhe eksperimenti. Kur teoria dhe ekspreimenti bashkohen, at&#235;her&#235; &#235;sht&#235; e mundur t&#235; arrihet deri te njohuria shkencore. Me k&#235;to m&#235;sime shkenc&#235;tar&#235;t arabo-islam me t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; mund t&#235; konsiderohen paraardh&#235;s t&#235; Bekonit dhe t&#235; shkenc&#235;tar&#235;ve t&#235; tjer&#235; evropian&#235;, t&#235; cil&#235;t jan&#235; skolastik dhe logjik&#235;s formale i kund&#235;rvihen me metoda t&#235; kuptimit dhe t&#235; cil&#235;t nisen nga eksperimenti. Njohuria e par&#235; sipas Xhabir Ibn Hajjanit mund t&#235; arrihet vet&#235;m me ndihm&#235;n e eksperimentit. Ai nx&#235;n&#235;sit e vet i ka k&#235;shilluar se n&#235; shkencat natyrore duhet t&#235; bazohen vet&#235;m n&#235; eksperimente dhe t&#235; v&#235;rejn&#235; mir&#235; shkaqet t&#235; kuptojn&#235; udh&#235;zimet, sepse &#231;do shkenc&#235; ka metod&#235;n e vet t&#235; hulumtimit. Me pun&#235;n shkencore, sidomos me metod&#235;n me t&#235; cil&#235;n jan&#235; sh&#235;rbyer n&#235; k&#235;rkimet shkencore, arab&#235;t n&#235; shkencat natyrore kan&#235; arrritur rezultate shum&#235; t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sishme. Kan&#235; kuptuar se metoda racionale vetvetiu nuk mjafton dhe se dituria nuk mb&#235;shtetet vet&#235;m n&#235; arsye, por edhe n&#235; eksperiment. Vet&#235;m n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235;,thot&#235; Drajeri,kan&#235; arritur rezultate t&#235; larta dhe t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sishme n&#235; matematik&#235;, astronomi, gjeometri, trigonometri, fizik&#235; dhe n&#235; shkenca t&#235; tjera natyrore. Shkenc&#235;tar&#235;t arab&#235; n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; kan&#235; vendosur themelet e metodave t&#235; reja t&#235; metodologjis&#235; s&#235; pun&#235;s k&#235;rkimore shkencore. Ata kan&#235; pasur aft&#235;si t&#235; madhe v&#235;zhguese. Jan&#235; sh&#235;byer me eksperimente, matjet me instrumente t&#235; ndryshme i kan&#235; konstruktuar vet. Al-Hazin ka konstruktuar aparatin p&#235;r matjen e pesh&#235;s s&#235; trupave n&#235; uj&#235; dhe aj&#235;r, Al-Bejruni, aparatin p&#235;r p&#235;rfitimin e pesh&#235;s specifike t&#235; shum&#235; mineraleve,t&#235; l&#235;ngjeve dhe trupave, t&#235; cilat treten n&#235; uj&#235;, nd&#235;rsa Ibn Junus lavjersin, t&#235; cilin astronom&#235;t arab&#235; e kan&#235; p&#235;rdorur n&#235; eksperimentet e tyre.Ata kan&#235; matur shtypjen atmosferike dhe kan&#235; ditur se trupi &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; i leht&#235; n&#235; aj&#235;r se sa n&#235; tok&#235;. Kan&#235; ditur p&#235;rb&#235;rjen dhe nd&#235;rtimin e atmosfer&#235;s, kan&#235; ditur se troposfera &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; e ul&#235;t dhe shtresa m&#235; e dendur e mb&#235;shtjell&#235;sit t&#235; gazt&#235; t&#235; Tok&#235;s, n&#235; krahasim me shtresat m&#235; t&#235; larta n&#235; t&#235; cilat gazet jan&#235; shum&#235; t&#235; rralla. N&#235; matematik&#235;, posa&#231;&#235;risht n&#235; fush&#235;n e gjeometris&#235; dhe t&#235; progresionit aritmetik, matematicient&#235;t arab&#235; kan&#235; arritur rezultate shum&#235; t&#235; m&#235;dha, nd&#235;rsa p&#235;rmes hulumtimeve t&#235; progresioneve fuqimisht kan&#235; ndikuar n&#235; formimin e llogaritjes diferenciale dhe integrale si dhe t&#235; tabelave logaritmike. Al-Bejruni n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; shum&#235; precize ka caktuar pesh&#235;n specifike t&#235; 18 metaleve deri te decimalja e kat&#235;rt, e cila nuk ndryshon nga llogaritjet m&#235; t&#235; reja n&#235; koh&#235;n ton&#235; n&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;n jan&#235; zbuluar instrumentet m&#235; t&#235; p&#235;rsosura. M&#235;nyra e tij e p&#235;rfitmit t&#235; k&#235;tyre peshave u &#235;sht&#235; e njohur shkenc&#235;tar&#235;ve per&#235;ndimor&#235;. Ar-Razi ka p&#235;rshkruar 25 instrumente t&#235; metalit dhe t&#235; qelqit, t&#235; cil&#235;t nuk kan&#235; qen&#235; t&#235; njohura deri at&#235;her&#235;. Al-Idrizi, Al-Hazin, Al-Bejruni dhe shkenc&#235;tar&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235; kan&#235; caktuar ligjet themelore t&#235; gravitetit. Nga vepra ‘’ Mizan Al-Hikmet’’, t&#235; cil&#235;n e ka shkruar Al-Hazin,shihet qart&#235; se ai ka pasur paraqitje t&#235; qarta t&#235; marr&#235;dh&#235;nies nd&#235;rmjet shpejt&#235;sis&#235;, pesh&#235;s dhe hap&#235;sir&#235;s. Gjithashtu Ibn Miskavejh, Ibn Haldun dhe Ihvan as-Safa kan&#235; folur disa qindra vjet para Darvinit p&#235;r evolucionin dhe zhvillimin e jet&#235;s, si dhe p&#235;r ndikimin e rrethin&#235;s n&#235; qeniet e gjalla. T&#235; gjitha k&#235;to, si dhe shum&#235; argumente t&#235; tjera, tregojn&#235; p&#235;r p&#235;rpar&#235;sit&#235; e arab&#235;ve n&#235; shum&#235; disiplina shkencore. Argumenti i pamohuesh&#235;m &#235;sht&#235; q&#235; Ibn al-Hejsem, Al-Hazini, Al-Bejruni, Xhabir ibn Hajjan, Ibn Sina dhe shkenc&#235;tar&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235; arab&#235; kan&#235; qen&#235; t&#235; domosdosh&#235;m p&#235;r paraqitjen e Kopernikut, Njutnit dhe t&#235; shkenc&#235;tar&#235;ve t&#235; tjer&#235; t&#235; renesan&#235;s&#235;s evropiane.

----------


## INDRITI

*MATEMATIKA, ASTRONOMIA DHE FIZIKA  

1. ARITMETIKA* 

Ndoshta është e para dhe, njëkohësisht merita më e madhe e arabëve në matematikë dhe astronomi, në përdorimin e numrave në vend të llogaritjes së gjatë me shkrim, e cila ka qenë deri atëherë.Kur u njohën arabët me të arriturat e matematicientëve të lindjes, prej hindusve (Indi) morën numrat: shifrat hinduse dhe gabare. Të parat edhe sot përdoren në pjesën më të madhe të Lindjes së Afërt arabe, ndërsa e dyta në pjesën përëndimore arabe dhe në Evropë. Muhamed ibn Musa Al-Havarizmi është matematicient i parë arab i cili i përdori numrat hinduse në matematikë. Libri i tij ‘’Bazat e matematikës’’, i pari i këtij lloji, është përkthyer në gjuhën latine dhe ka qenë vepra burimore për matematicientët evropian. Po ashtu edhe matematika për disa shekuj ka qenë e njohur me emrin e këtij algoritmi. Arabët,pavarësisht nga popujt tjerë në vend të sistemit seksagezimal, të përhapur deri atëherë, kanë ndërutar sistemin e vet decimal në matematikë. Në sistemin decimal, me të cilën janë shërbyer, përveç vlerës numerike ka pasur edhe vendin e vet. Përveç krijimit të sistemit decimal në matematikë, arabët përdorën edhe shenjën hinduse për zero,kurse përmes tyre edhe Evropianët në shekullin mesjetar me term: chiffre, cipher, zero. Arabët kanë qenë zbulues edhe të vijës thyesore, si edhe të presjes decimale (dhjetore). Matematicienti arab Gijasuddin Gjemshid al-Kashi në veprën e tij të njohur ‘’Ar-Risala al-Muhtijja (Rrethi)’’ ka llogaritur marrëdhënien mesatare ndërmjet perimetrit të rrethit dhe diametrit të saj në thyesën decimale. Madhësinë 2d ka dhënë me decimale 16 shifrore në këtë mënyrë 2d=16,283185071795865. Shumë vepra arabe nga aritmetika janë përkthyer në gjuhën evropiane.Në to matematicientët arabë kanë përshkruar numrat e plotë, thyesat, mbledhjen, zbritjen, shumëzimin, pjesëtimin dhe rrënjëzimin. Ata kanë pasur sistemin e vet llogaritës dhe realizimin e operacioneve llogaritëse. Çdo detyrë e kanë zgjidhur në disa mënyra. Matematicientët arabë gjithashtu kanë njohur edhe kanë zgjidhur proporcionet gjeometrike dhe aritmetike. Proporcionet gjeometrike dhe aritmetike i kanë zbatuar në problemet e ndryshme teorike dhe praktike. Me shkathtësi dhe origjinalitet kanë operuar me progresione. Ata kanë themeluar ligjin mbi mbledhjen e progresioneve, katrorëve dhe kubeve, si dhe themelet e rrënjëzimit.

----------


## INDRITI

*2. ALGJEBRA*

Arabët, të parët e kanë përdor fjalën algjebër me kuptimin që e ka edhe sot. Al-Havarizmi ka sistematizuar njohuritë e shpërndara deri atëherë nga kjo lëmi dhe, në mënyrë të fuqishme, ka ndikuar në zhvillimin e algjebrës te evropianët. Algjebra dhe aritmetika e tij kanë qenë burim i vetëm prej të cilit matematicientët evropianë kanë nxjerrë dituri gjatë gjithë shekullit të mesëm. Për këtë arsye me të drejtë mund të thuhet se Al-Havarizmi i ka vënë themelet e aritmetikës dhe algjebrës. Matematicientët arabë kanë zgjidhur edhe barazimet e shkallës së dytë me një dhe dy të panjohura, si dhe barazimet e rendeve të larta. Ata kanë njohur edhe gjendjen në të cilën rrënja ka pasur kuantitet imagjinar, sikur që me rrugën gjeometrike kanë zgjidhur disa barazime të shkallës së dytë. Al-Havarizmi në veprën e saj ‘’Algjebra’’ në kapitullin mbi sipërfaqet dhe problemet gjeometrike, ka zgjidhur me rrugën algjebrike, prej nga shihet se arabët ndër të parët kanë përdorur algjebrën për zgjidhjen e problemeve gjeometrike dhe në këtë mënyrë i kanë kontribuar procesit të algjebrizimit të gjeometrisë. Është e vërtetë se matematicientët grekë dhe ata të Indisë kanë ditur dhe kanë zgjidhur barazimet e shkallës së dytë. Po ashtu është vërtetuar se edhe Al-Havarizmi ka qenë i njohur me të mbërrimet greke dhe indiane në lëminë e matematikës, por është e vërtetë se nuk është hasur asnjë vepër, e cila së pakut do të ishte e ngjashme me veprën e Al-Havarizmit. Ka gjasë se para Al-Havarizmit nuk ka ekzistuar shkenca e quajtur algjebër. Madhësia e tij qëndron në atë se ai ka sistematizuar diturinë e shpërndarë deri atëherë, duke i vënë themelet e kësaj disipline shkencore, njësoj sikur Njutini që i vuri themelet e dinamikës duke sistematizuar disa dituri të njohura deri atëherë nga kjo lëmi. "Mendja e njeriut ishte e hutuar (e shtangur) kur pa se çka kanë punuar arabët në fushën e algjebrës" thotë Cagori. Si po duket ishte e nevojshme të mblidhet aritmetika e Indisë dhe gjeometria e Greqisë dhe në bazë të këtyre të mund të formohet algjebra. Aritmetika greke ka qenë jo produktive aq sa ka qenë gjeometria produktive. Në aritmetikë kanë përdor germat si shenjë njësie, dhjetëshe dhe qindëshe. Operacionet me këto germa, e sidomos shumëzimi dhe pjesëtimi, kanë qenë shumë të vështira. Arabët para Al-Havarizmit kanë përdor sistemin e njëjtë të llogaritjes. Duke vërejtur peshën e kësaj Al-Havarizmi ka kaluar në përdorimin e numrave dhe kështu bëri revolucion në këtë lëmi të veprimtarisë njerëzore. Arabët ndër të parët kanë përdorur edhe simbolet në matematikë. Për rrënjën kanë përdorur germën gjin, germën e parë të fjalës gjezer, ndërsa sot si simbol përdoret V. Për të panjohurën kanë përdorë germën shin, germën e parë të fjalës shenjë, ndërsa sot në matematikë përdoret shenja X. Për X2 kanë përdor germën e parë të fjalës me lev x mim, ndërsa për X3 germën kaf, për barazim germën lam, ndërsa sot përdoret shenja =. Për pjesëtim kanë përdor tre pika \, ndërsa sot përdoret :, shenja për mbledhje ka qenë lidhësja vav, ndërsa sot përdoret shenja +. në bazë të kësaj barazimi 52=12x+54 është shkruar në këtë mënyrë: 5 ml 12 sh 54 sikurse Ö49 që është shkruar në këtë mënyrë: gjim/49. Me përdorimin e simboleve është bërë një hap i madh në matematikë. Matematicientët më të njohur arabë, të cilët janë shërbyer me simbole ishin: Al-Havarizmi, Ebu Kamil, Kosta ibn Luka, Sinan ibn al-Fatah, Al Kalasadi, Behauddin al-Amil, Gijusudin Gjemshid, Al-Kijashi, Ibn al-Hejsem, Sabit ibn Kurra, Al-Kahvi, Al-Hajjani etj. Sabit ibn Kurra, Al-Hazin, Al-Hajjan, Ibn al-Hejsem dhe Al-Kahvi.Këta me rrugën gjeometrike kanë zgjidhur barazimet e shkallës së tretë dhe kështu, me zbatimin e gjeometrisë, kanë zgjidhur problemet algjebrike. Në këtë mënyrë ata kanë vënë themelet e gjeometrisë analitike me të cilën matematika ka lulëzuar në shekujt e ardhshën. Ata kanë njohur edhe rrënjët iracionale. Al-Havarizmi është i pari që ka përdor fjalën iracional si shenjë e numrit, i cili nuk ka rrënjë, si dhe ka gjetur rrugën, dhe mënyrën si mund të llogarisim vlerat e përafërta të numrave dhe kuantitetet prej të cilëve është e pamundur të nxiren rrënjët. Ibn Junus dhe Ibn Hamza e kanë njohur edhe vlerën praktike të logaritmave. Ata kanë përgatitur rrugën për gjetjen e tabelave logaritmike. Shumëzimin dhe pjesëtimin e kanë zëvendësuar me mbledhje dhe zbritje. Më vonë teorinë e logaritmave e kanë përpunuar më detalisht Gjon Nejper (John Napier 1550-1617 matematicient Skotlandez) dhe Herih Brigg.

----------

